#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > آموزشی: نرم افزار طراحی صفحه مدرج انواع میتر های آنالوگ با اندازه دلخواه MeterBasicInstall306

## reza_476

باسلام

با این نرم افزار میتوان انواع صفحه مدرج میتر از قبیل آمپرمتر - ولت متر و ... با اندازه های دلخواه طراحی نمود

MB.jpg

M.jpg







دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*abdanan11*,*ahpa63*,*aidinmamad*,*bstar*,*companyvesal*,*cybernova*,*d.rmardin*,*f4rshad*,*fkh52000*,*hamid_nadery*,*hda*,*iman539*,*javad10mn*,*j_iphone*,*mhn_nova*,*mohamad41*,*mohammaddjhd*,*onlylida*,*rezakhg*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## reza_476

باسلام

اینهم عکسهای یک نمونه خروجی آن:

CAM01431.jpg

CAM01432.jpg

----------

*aidinmamad*,*cybernova*,*d.rmardin*,*fkh52000*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## d.rmardin

> باسلام
> 
> با این نرم افزار میتوان انواع صفحه مدرج میتر از قبیل آمپرمتر - ولت متر و ... با اندازه های دلخواه طراحی نمود
> 
> MB.jpg
> 
> M.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


*سلام مهندس رضا لطفادرموردكاربااين نرم افزارراهنمايي فرمايدخيلي بهش نيازدارم ولي متاسفانه ازش سردرنياوردم
*

----------

*reza_476*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## reza_476

باسلام

آموزش کار با برنامه طراحی صفحه مدرج انواع میتر های آنالوگ با اندازه دلخواه به زبان فارسی در 7 صفحه که توسط اینجانب تهیه و ترجمه و تنظیم گردیده است خدمت همکاران گرامی تقدیم میشود:





دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*ahpa63*,*bstar*,*d.rmardin*,*f4rshad*,*ghasemdorosh*,*hda*,*iman539*,*javad10mn*,*j_iphone*,*mhn_nova*,*rezakhg*,*غفور*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## reza_476

باسلام

حالا اگر از دوستان عزیز کسی طریقه طراحی شانت میترهای عقربه ای یا آنالوگ برای ولتمتر و آمپرمتر را بلد است لطفا برای کامل نمودن کار در اینجا قرار دهد.
*ذکات علم یاد دادن است

2.jpg

*

----------

*d.rmardin*,*javad10mn*,*mhn_nova*,*غفور*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------

